
Do NOT take a bunch of cash out of the bank because of coronavirus - jgalt212
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/18/economy/banks-cash-coronavirus/index.html
======
Mountain_Skies
Got to wonder if simply saying "don't take a bunch of cash out of the bank"
will end up putting the idea into more people's heads than if they said
nothing at all.

------
TheSpiceIsLife
Should banks / governments take steps _now_ to prevent people withdrawing
excessive amounts of cash?

------
rolph
cash will help you in the short term but then the nature of barter will become
apparent.

basically the current situation turns freewheelin franklin on his head "things
and stuff will get you through times of no money easier than money will get
you through times of no things and stuff"

------
jgalt212
This message brought to you by the same folks who told you not to wear
surgical masks.

